# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام سراسری و رشته تحصیلی

## konkur100

سلام
ببخشید من تو ثبت نام  اون بخش که وضعیت آموزش عالی و تحصیلی زدم هیچکدام . در حالی که دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستم ( پیام نور ) . آیا مشکلی پیش خواهد آمد یا برم ویرایش کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## konkur100

UP

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> ببخشید من تو ثبت نام  اون بخش که وضعیت آموزش عالی و تحصیلی زدم هیچکدام . در حالی که دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستم ( پیام نور ) . آیا مشکلی پیش خواهد آمد یا برم ویرایش کنم ؟؟؟


سلام داداش

بهتره بند مربوطه رو ویرایش کنی و گزینه* « دانشجوی غیر روزانه »* رو انتخاب کنی  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

بعد از ثبت نام  کی میشه ویرایش کرد؟
و همه چی رو میشه ویرایش کرد؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

معدل کل دیپلم رو میشه از سایت آموزش و پرورش پیداکرد؟

----------


## saj8jad

> بعد از ثبت نام  کی میشه ویرایش کرد؟
> و همه چی رو میشه ویرایش کرد؟


در همین بازه زمانی که که اعلام کردن یعنی* 19* بهمن تا *28* بهمن  

اطلاعاتی که نیاز به ویرایش داره رو سریع ویرایش کنید  :Yahoo (1): 

خیر ، همه اطلاعات رو نمیشه ویرایش کرد ، فقط اطلاعات بند هایی که خودتون پر کردین رو میشه ویرایش کرد  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## konkur100

> سلام داداش
> 
> بهتره بند مربوطه رو ویرایش کنی و گزینه* « دانشجوی غیر روزانه »* رو انتخاب کنی 
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)


تشکر
علی یارت برادر

----------


## saj8jad

> معدل کل دیپلم رو میشه از سایت آموزش و پرورش پیداکرد؟


نه داداش ، سایت آموزش و پرورش فقط نمرات نهایی رو ثبت کرده  :Yahoo (1): 

معدل کل دیپلم و معدل کتبی نهایی دیپلم رو در برگه ریز نمرات دیپلمتون (نمونه عکس زیر) میتونید مشاهده کنید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> در همین بازه زمانی که که اعلام کردن یعنی* 19* بهمن تا *28* بهمن  
> 
> اطلاعاتی که نیاز به ویرایش داره رو سریع ویرایش کنید 
> 
> خیر ، همه اطلاعات رو نمیشه ویرایش کرد ، فقط اطلاعات بند هایی که خودتون پر کردین رو میشه ویرایش کرد 
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)



معدل کل دیپلم رو میشه بعد نوشتن ویرایش کرد؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

اینامعدل کل سال هستش دیگه؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*8MIT8@*

----------


## saj8jad

> اینامعدل کل سال هستش دیگه؟


بله داداش هر مورد معدل سال پایه مربوطه هستش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> معدل کل دیپلم رو میشه بعد نوشتن ویرایش کرد؟


بله داداش گلم ، میتونی معدل دیپلم رو بعد از ثبت نام کردنت دوباره ویرایش کنی ولی توجه داشته باشه که 
تا 28 بهمن ماه فرصت ویرایش اطلاعاتت رو داری  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

سلام 
ببخشید من الان میخوام ثبت نام کنم ی سوال معدل پیش دانشگاهی برا ثبت لازمه من فقط کد صوابق تحصیلی پیشو سوم بامعدل سوم دارم 
 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## konkur100

> بله داداش گلم ، میتونی معدل دیپلم رو بعد از ثبت نام کردنت دوباره ویرایش کنی ولی توجه داشته باشه که 
> تا 28 بهمن ماه فرصت ویرایش اطلاعاتت رو داری 
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)


آقا یه سوال . من موقع ثبت نام که تو کافی نت انجام دادم طرف ازم کد سوابق پیش رو اصلا نخواست و رفتم تو ویرایش نوسته مشمول سوابق تحصیلی میباشد و یه کد نوشته نوشته . و اون کدی هم که نوشته کدی من دارم نیست ؟؟ رقم آخرش 2 کمتره از کد سومم یعنی بجای 7 هست 5 . مشکل چیه ؟؟؟ یه عدد 15 رقمیه !

----------


## saj8jad

> آقا یه سوال . من موقع ثبت نام که تو کافی نت انجام دادم طرف ازم کد سوابق پیش رو اصلا نخواست و رفتم تو ویرایش نوسته مشمول سوابق تحصیلی میباشد و یه کد نوشته نوشته . و اون کدی هم که نوشته کدی من دارم نیست ؟؟ رقم آخرش 2 کمتره از کد سومم یعنی بجای 7 هست 5 . مشکل چیه ؟؟؟ یه عدد 15 رقمیه !


والا دقیق نمیدونم داداش  :Yahoo (1):  
بهتره همین سوال رو از طریق *سیستم پاسخگویی سایت سازمان سنجش* بپرسی تا دقیق راهنماییت کنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## D.A.A

سلام دوستان نمی دونم من اینطورم یا شما هم اینطورید .. اگه الان برید ویرایشو بزنید می بینید که جلوی گزینه تحصیلات عالی هیچ تیکی نزده شده یا حتی هیچکدوم هم نیست ؟؟؟؟
مال شما هم اینطوریه اگه میشه جواب بدید

----------


## D.A.A

اقا کسی اطلاع داره جواب بده

----------

